# Cristiano Ronaldo show. Tripletta in Real - Wolfsburg. Video.



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Vero e proprio show di Cristiano Ronaldo che, con una tripletta, spegne i sogni del Wolfsburg, ribalta lo 0-2 dell'andata e porta il Real Madrid alle semifinali di Champions League.

Video qui in basso al secondo e terzo post.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)




----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)




----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

che animale Cristiano, mamma mia.
Segnerebbe pure zoppo, bendato, e con due portieri in porta.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Se penso ad un giocatore che ti può portare a vincere tutto anche se ti chiami Frosinone, penso a lui.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se penso ad un giocatore che ti può portare a vincere tutto anche se ti chiami Frosinone, penso a lui.



infatti in 7 anni ha vinto tantissimo


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> infatti in 7 anni ha vinto tantissimo



ironico?


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

Ma solo io penso che abbia fatto dei gol normalissimi, a parte quello di testa? Non sto dicendo che non abbia fatto una grande prestazione. Ma qua di Show ci vedo pochissimo.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma solo io penso che abbia fatto dei gol normalissimi, a parte quello di testa? Non sto dicendo che non abbia fatto una grande prestazione. Ma qua di Show ci vedo pochissimo.



segni 3 gol in un quarto ribaltando il risultato.
Fosse stato Shevchenko o Kakà saremmo tutti in bagno con la carta igienica in una mano e il pisello nell'altra.
Poi, segnare su punizione è notoriamente semplice.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> segni 3 gol in un quarto ribaltando il risultato.
> Fosse stato Shevchenko o Kakà saremmo tutti in bagno con la carta igienica in una mano e il pisello nell'altra.
> Poi, segnare su punizione è notoriamente semplice.



Guarda The Ripper a me i commenti come il tuo fanno cascare le palle a terra, non perché sei tu, ma per la strumentalizzazione che c'è dietro ad un commento. E' assurdo che uno debba star sempre qua a sottolineare pure la mer.a! E' assurdo. 

Vuoi dirmi che il primo gol che fa è bello? Ok, bello per te. Il secondo di testa è favoloso. Il terzo? Se la barriera sta chiusa, quella palla non passa mai e poi mai. Fine della storia.


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ironico?



semplice constatazione


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Guarda The Ripper a me i commenti come il tuo fanno cascare le palle a terra, non perché sei tu, ma per la strumentalizzazione che c'è dietro ad un commento. E' assurdo che uno debba star sempre qua a sottolineare pure la mer.a! E' assurdo.
> 
> Vuoi dirmi che il primo gol che fa è bello? Ok, bello per te. Il secondo di testa è favoloso. Il terzo? Se la barriera sta chiusa, quella palla non passa mai e poi mai. Fine della storia.



Ripeto la domanda: segnare una tripletta, bella o brutta, in un quarto di Champions e ribaltare il risultato dell'andata non è un "personal show"?
Anche perché non so se esiste al mondo un giocatore capace di segnare così in sequenza: da opportunista, da bomber, da fuoriclasse.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ripeto la domanda: segnare una tripletta, bella o brutta, in un quarto di Champions e ribaltare il risultato dell'andata non è un "personal show"?
> Anche perché non so se esiste al mondo un giocatore capace di segnare così in sequenza: da opportunista, da bomber, da fuoriclasse.



Per me non è uno Show. Che ti devo dire? Ha lo stesso identico valore di uno che fa 3 gol in rovesciata, questo è ovvio, quindi bravo, bravissimo, supermega bravo a lui! Ronaldo è un fenomeno? Si! Ma che logica? Si è scarrozzato la squadra, è stato bravo, bravissimo. Ma a me di questi 3 gol l'unico che piace è quello di testa. Leggendo il titolo mi aspettavo qualcosa di più, tutto qua.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> semplice constatazione



2 coppe del rey, 1 liga, 1 champions, 1 supercoppa di spagna, 1 supercoppa europea, 1 mondiale per club.
Il tutto condito da 2 palloni d'oro e 3 scarpe d'oro.
E contestualizza il tutto nell'epoca del Barça di Messi.


----------



## S T B (12 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Guarda The Ripper a me i commenti come il tuo fanno cascare le palle a terra, non perché sei tu, ma per la strumentalizzazione che c'è dietro ad un commento. E' assurdo che uno debba star sempre qua a sottolineare pure la mer.a! E' assurdo.
> 
> Vuoi dirmi che il primo gol che fa è bello? Ok, bello per te. Il secondo di testa è favoloso. Il terzo? Se la barriera sta chiusa, quella palla non passa mai e poi mai. Fine della storia.



ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Non mi sembra semplicissimo segnare 3 gol in champions league in una partita sola. Non difendo nessuno, ma per sorprenderti doveva segnarne uno con lo scorpione, uno di tacco e uno da centrocampo?


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Aprile 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Non mi sembra semplicissimo segnare 3 gol in champions league in una partita sola. Non difendo nessuno, ma per sorprenderti doveva segnarne uno con lo scorpione, uno di tacco e uno da centrocampo?



No. Per sorprendermi doveva fare i soliti gol che fa di solito. Tipo quello che ha fatto stasera di testa. E che palle però.
Per lui questi son golletti, lo sa bene pure lui. Che poi abbiano lo stesso valore di un gol in scorpione o da centrocampo è ovvio. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dirlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 2 coppe del rey, 1 liga, 1 champions, 1 supercoppa di spagna, 1 supercoppa europea, 1 mondiale per club.
> Il tutto condito da 2 palloni d'oro e 3 scarpe d'oro.
> E contestualizza il tutto nell'epoca del Barça di Messi.



questo solo col real...se vai mettere pure quello che ha vinto a manchester e non mi pare che lo united sia una squadra fantastica da quando è andato via lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> No. Per sorprendermi doveva fare i soliti gol che fa di solito. Tipo quello che ha fatto stasera di testa. E che palle però.
> Per lui questi son golletti, lo sa bene pure lui. Che poi abbiano lo stesso valore di un gol in scorpione o da centrocampo è ovvio. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di dirlo.



quello che fa di testa è un grandissimo gol però, sembra facile ma non lo è per nulla..comunque anche tu che critichi cristiano non me lo aspettavo, già ce ne sono parecchi, ma quelli o sono pazzi o sono in malafede...adesso mi aspetto qualcuno che mi ricordi che ha fatto gol solo perchè era il wofsburg e che in realtà non ha fatto tre gol ma quei gol sono errori difensivi


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Non mi sembra semplicissimo segnare 3 gol in champions league in una partita sola. Non difendo nessuno, ma per sorprenderti doveva segnarne uno con lo scorpione, uno di tacco e uno da centrocampo?



ahahah a quanto pare si..


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quello che fa di testa è un grandissimo gol però, sembra facile ma non lo è per nulla..comunque anche tu che critichi cristiano non me lo aspettavo, già ce ne sono parecchi, ma quelli o sono pazzi o sono in malafede...adesso mi aspetto qualcuno che mi ricordi che ha fatto gol solo perchè era il wofsburg e che in realtà non ha fatto tre gol ma quei gol sono errori difensivi



Io non lo critico. Ho pure la maglia di Cristiano Ronaldo del Real Madrid eh. Delle volte mi chiedo se scrivo in Italiano o in Aramaico. Ho scritto più volte che l'unico gol che mi è piaciuto veramente tanto è quello di testa. Leggendo il titolo pensavo che avesse fatto tutti gol simili a quello. Non sto di certo sminuendo la sua prestazione, mi aspettavo altro, tutto qua. Colpa mia.


Poi ripeto: Se scrivo in Aramaico ditemelo, perché mi rompo il piffero a dover ripetere 100 volte le cose prima che vengano capite


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io non lo critico. Ho pure la maglia di Cristiano Ronaldo del Real Madrid eh. Delle volte mi chiedo se scrivo in Italiano o in Aramaico. Ho scritto più volte che l'unico gol che mi è piaciuto veramente tanto è quello di testa. Leggendo il titolo pensavo che avesse fatto tutti gol simili a quello. Non sto di certo sminuendo la sua prestazione, mi aspettavo altro, tutto qua. Colpa mia.
> 
> 
> Poi ripeto: Se scrivo in Aramaico ditemelo, perché mi rompo il piffero a dover ripetere 100 volte le cose prima che vengano capite



anche io ho la maglia 
nessuno ha scritto che ha fatto tre gol spettacolari, il titolo era cristiano ronaldo show semplicemente perchè ha fatto 3 gol in un quarto di finale di champions, mica roba da tutti i giorni anche se per lui è la normalità...per show si intende che stasera si è preso la scena non che ha fatto tre gol incredibili imho, poi sul resto non è che scrivi in aramaico, non ero d'accordo solo su questa cosa qua, il titolo ci sta dai


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche io ho la maglia
> nessuno ha scritto che ha fatto tre gol spettacolari, il titolo era cristiano ronaldo show semplicemente perchè ha fatto 3 gol in un quarto di finale di champions, mica roba da tutti i giorni anche se per lui è la normalità...per show si intende che stasera si è preso la scena non che ha fatto tre gol incredibili imho, poi sul resto non è che scrivi in aramaico, non ero d'accordo solo su questa cosa qua, il titolo ci sta dai



Infatti ho frainteso io. Pensavo che per Show si intendesse 3 gol incredibili. Colpa mia. Di certo non volevo sminuire la prestazione di Ronaldo ne il valore che hanno i gol che ha fatto. Sia chiaro, se ci fosse stato scritto "Messi show" avrei scritto le stesse identiche cose se avesse fatto 2 gol normali e 1 stupendo (come CR7) ma ripeto che questo non intacca il valore dei gol e della sua prestazione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti ho frainteso io. Pensavo che per Show si intendesse 3 gol incredibili. Colpa mia. Di certo non volevo sminuire la prestazione di Ronaldo ne il valore che hanno i gol che ha fatto. Sia chiaro, se ci fosse stato scritto "Messi show" avrei scritto le stesse identiche cose se avesse fatto 2 gol normali e 1 stupendo (come CR7) ma ripeto che questo non intacca il valore dei gol e della sua prestazione.



ti perdono


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vuoi dirmi che il primo gol che fa *è bello*? Ok, bello per te. Il secondo di testa è favoloso. Il terzo? *Se la barriera sta chiusa, quella palla non passa mai e poi mai*. Fine della storia.



Il primo gol era uno di quelli che quando li faceva Inzaghi ci rotolavamo dalle esultanze..ma che vuol dire bello?!?..Bisogna metterla dentro, pure col ginocchio se serve

Il terzo gol, non sarà esteticamente bello..ma ieri sera CR7 tra le altre cose ha raggiunto Del Piero in cima alla classifica dei gol segnati in Champions su punizione..anche a me non piace come le calcia ma se sei quello che ne ha messe di più evidentemente le tiri non bene, di più!..Quindi quel gol non è ne casuale ne tanto meno facile..

La cosa ridicola quando si parla di CR7 è che se segna tanto "è ma non sono gol decisivi" se segna gol decisivi (tipo ribaltare in 36 secondi il match dell'andata da solo) "e ma sono gollonzi brutti, li faceva pure gilardino"

Ma vi sentite?

Ronaldo Show è un titolo stra azzeccato, pure in germania hanno sottolineato come i tedeschi siano stati eliminati dal gigante del Real...il Real Madrid senza CR7 sarebbe una squadra da circo..
Guarda caso prima del suo arrivo questi non mettevano piede oltre gli ottavi da 3-4 anni mi pare..con lui da 7 anni arrivano sempre almeno alle semifinali...eh ma mica è decisivo.....solo lionello lo è (e Messi è più forte e non si discute)


----------



## davoreb (13 Aprile 2016)

Ronaldo è l'unico giocatore che dopo una tripletta che ribalta il 2-0 contro all'andata viene discusso.

A me non piace come atteggiamento e da quello che vedo come persona ma è un giocatore veramente fantastico, c'è anche da dire che ha 31 anni ed è in una forma strepitosa.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il primo gol era uno di quelli che quando li faceva Inzaghi ci rotolavamo dalle esultanze..ma che vuol dire bello?!?..Bisogna metterla dentro, pure col ginocchio se serve
> 
> Il terzo gol, non sarà esteticamente bello..ma ieri sera CR7 tra le altre cose ha raggiunto Del Piero in cima alla classifica dei gol segnati in Champions su punizione..anche a me non piace come le calcia ma se sei quello che ne ha messe di più evidentemente le tiri non bene, di più!..Quindi quel gol non è ne casuale ne tanto meno facile..
> 
> ...






davoreb ha scritto:


> Ronaldo è l'unico giocatore che dopo una tripletta che ribalta il 2-0 contro all'andata viene discusso.
> 
> A me non piace come atteggiamento e da quello che vedo come persona ma è un giocatore veramente fantastico, c'è anche da dire che ha 31 anni ed è in una forma strepitosa.




Io ve lo dico col cuore in mano ad entrambi: Avete scassato le palle, tutti e due. Imparate a leggere, ma seriamente eh! Tornate a scuola.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico col cuore in mano ad entrambi: *Avete scassato le palle*, tutti e due. Imparate a leggere, ma seriamente eh! Tornate a scuola.



Prima cosa mi sentirei di consigliarti di moderare un po' il linguaggio, siamo in un forum e si presume si venga qui per discutere quindi andrebbero accettati anche i commenti contrari al nostro punto di vista..

In secondo luogo io ti ho risposto al post in prima pagina dove criticavi che si indicasse come "show" quello di ieri di CR7..se poi TU 25 post dopo ti rendi conto di aver frainteso il titolo e ti correggi non è colpa mia se ti ho risposto senza aver letto tutta la trafila dei messaggi..

In ogni caso parzialmente concordo sul fatto che non andrebbe definito show bensì "One man show"..ieri CR7 ha eliminato i tedeschi da solo


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Prima cosa mi sentirei di consigliarti di moderare un po' il linguaggio, siamo in un forum e si presume si venga qui per discutere quindi andrebbero accettati anche i commenti contrari al nostro punto di vista..
> 
> In secondo luogo io ti ho risposto al post in prima pagina dove criticavi che si indicasse come "show" quello di ieri di CR7..se poi TU 25 post dopo ti rendi conto di aver frainteso il titolo e ti correggi non è colpa mia se ti ho risposto senza aver letto tutta la trafila dei messaggi..
> 
> In ogni caso parzialmente concordo sul fatto che non andrebbe definito show bensì "One man show"..ieri CR7 ha eliminato i tedeschi da solo



Non rigirare la frittata. Si capisce benissimo sin dal primo post che a me quei gol a parte quello di testa non son piaciuti. COme ho sottolineato che hanno lo stesso valore di un gol in rovesciata. I gol di inzaghi, mi facevano schifo tecnicamente parlando, a parte quelli belli. Ma avevano un valore importante, come quelli che ha fatto Ronaldo ieri. Non ho mica cambiato idea, su 3 gol che ha fatto ieri me ne piace 1 e basta. L'Italiano non è un opinione però. Ma a quanto pare certe persone non ci arrivano subito e bisogna ripetere 3000 volte le cose. Si lo ripeto anche. Che due palle!


----------



## davoreb (13 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io ve lo dico col cuore in mano ad entrambi: Avete scassato le palle, tutti e due. Imparate a leggere, ma seriamente eh! Tornate a scuola.



Giuro che non mi riferivo a te non so neanche che cosa hai scritto, dico generalmente dai commenti anche su altri siti.

Non prendertela vedrai cmq che Messi ne farà 4 stasera


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Giuro che non mi riferivo a te non so neanche che cosa hai scritto, dico generalmente dai commenti anche su altri siti.
> 
> Non prendertela vedrai cmq che Messi ne farà 4 stasera



Allora ti chiedo scusa. Io spero che il Barca stasera perda, quindi spero che Messi non ne faccia manco 1!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ripeto la domanda: segnare una tripletta, bella o brutta, in un quarto di Champions e ribaltare il risultato dell'andata non è un "personal show"?
> Anche perché non so se esiste al mondo un giocatore capace di segnare così in sequenza: da opportunista, da bomber, da fuoriclasse.


Falla fare a Inzaghi una volta segnando 3 gol di tibia e vedrai le acque aprirsi.


Peccato che per Ronaldo questo sia tipo la normalità, il minimo.


----------

